# Negative Things About Your Fursona



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 1, 2018)

Mine are that I'am restless and always need adventures meaning stimulation otherwise I go crazy.                                     I'am a mopey goth chick and I help others but I can't help myself emotionally and when I get bored I became very depressed.                                                   I'am a nonconformist fame seeker and      I love crazy and strange rebelious lovers. And I'am obsessed with the darker side of life and I love skulls so Death is alright by me and the Devil is king.                                I love rock music so much that I hold my radio up in the air for over 5 hours and I wish I could wear black everyday             all of this translates down into my Fursona Electra who is a rare hybrid of Witch/Kelpie Horse/Lust Demon.                 ( New Title: The Devil's Kelpie 666)


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 1, 2018)

He's a weird over dramatic emo kid who really wants to be cool and tough but cant help but be a total weenie. :'D He keeps telling people he's starting a hardcore metal band even though he cant play an instrument and doesn't even really like metal. (95% of it is just too scary for him!)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 2, 2018)

He's too passive, almost complete apathy.


----------



## Yvvki (Feb 2, 2018)

She's rather overweight and is a bit nosey.


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 2, 2018)

Xannus is one of those bad boys who will blow you off and probably flick cigarette butts at you but in reality he goes home and cries at night.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2018)

Pretty much everything.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

Doesn't bathe. Doesn't wash the wolfsuit. Doesn't exercise or eat healthy. Doesn't clean up after making messes. Doesn't have a good income. Doesn't talk to anyone unless necessary...

Other than that Dongding has got it _*goin' on.*_


----------



## Baalf (Feb 2, 2018)

He's not fat. ...In fact, he detests fat creatures cause he blames them for famine.

Also, he lives in a dumpster, and is a giant 10-foot long weakling. (I thought it would have been creative to have a fursona with absolutely no powers, strength or abilities and consistantly stays that way throughout his life. ...Actually, I feel like I was right. )


----------



## Rochat (Feb 2, 2018)

I can't draw worth a damn so he's an ugly f***.


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

Very impulsive. Can get carried away with practical jokes, mischief and various sorts of trouble. Very romantic; tends to really fall in love, and also, has a tendency to feel lonely and abandoned.

Sometimes, these can be positives, as well, depending.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Feb 2, 2018)

moody, and mean lmao


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 3, 2018)

He is naturally terrible at comprehending most emotional responses, so he has to act convincingly with limited options for expression in order to converse with others. He is also easily mesmerized by anything involving bright lights.


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> He is naturally terrible at comprehending most emotional responses, so he has to act convincingly with limited options for expression in order to converse with others. He is also easily mesmerized by anything involving bright lights.



Hey Mr. Fly! Here, let's go on a vacation, the destination is gonna be a surprise, but you'll love it!

*takes the fly to Las Vegas, at night*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey Mr. Fly! Here, let's go on a vacation, the destination is gonna be a surprise, but you'll love it!
> 
> *takes the fly to Las Vegas, at night*


----------



## Dongding (Feb 3, 2018)

Is that god damn Enter The Void? Or mebe Space Odysee....?


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Feb 3, 2018)

He's not great at communicating, so just avoids people altogether.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh goodness, where do I begin with this...


He can be *extremely* lascivious when not kept in check
He's internally hostile towards those he doesn't know
He's addicted to self-harm
He has kleptomaniacal tendencies
He's jealous of most people for some reason or another
And there's more, but I don't feel like continuing to bash him/me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pretty much everything.


Well, this got more likes than expected.  it's great to be loved. :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 3, 2018)

The negative thing about my fursona is that it's a fursona so that makes me a furry....


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 3, 2018)

My fursona is cheating on her husband.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 8, 2018)

Depends on sona XD
But my main one... welp. Look at my avatar. Arachnophobics flee. I feel like I might be scaring many people with my look, children especially. And maybe I'm too cuddly... like a puppy. Huge, German dog-sized puppy who would love to lie down on your knees and doesn't care for a sound of cracking bones.
Another one is Lucy. She tends to drift away when thinking about something, so bumping into others, into trees or walking streight into a fountain is a thing.
Raika is just sex-addicted.
Charlie tends to forget about personal space when he finds some guy attractive. Plus he would be perfect for a fashion police. And he'd be mercyless...
Cukier is a bit overactive and acts before thinking, especiall when he thinks it would be fun.
And my last sona who still doesn't have a name... I'm sure she'll have a flaw as well. She's gonna be my spiritual part, so I think she might act as if she were stoned.


----------



## Wollymon (Feb 9, 2018)

socially awkward panzy. Also he is intimidating to children, probably because of the tail... Always the dang tails

He also hasn't gotten his fur trimmed since he was 6.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 9, 2018)

Other than the fact that that out of all my characters and fursonas only my main fursona I feel with her pattern I can't settle with anything on her.

Being oblivious to social things, getting out of hand when getting emotional (Doesn't matter which), keeping a straight face when not in conversation and partly in conversation (If the other is considered a disliked person or an acquaintance) so looking like she's constantly pissed (from what other people say), and generally insecure so she keeps to herself when she works.


----------



## dogryme6 (Feb 10, 2018)

A bit like a knight templar. Gets angry a lot, cares way too much about the little things.
Loves to think about what he'll do to the "bad guys" of any hypothetical situation where he's at an unfair disadvantage, only to occam's razor most of his options in practicality. Also, talks in TV tropes lingo sometimes.
Obsessed with uniqueness, only to commit "larceny of concept." As he would say, "being original is hard. Taking the old and Doing the Original with them is easy."


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

That really depends on what you mean by "negative".

With that in mind, aside from my own stubbornness and seemingly cold-hearted demeanor, my fursona is a mangled combat veteran with quite the scars to show for it.


Spoiler


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 10, 2018)

Need a lot more clarification on "Negative". Reads like a boring battery for a D@D character, its almost to refined like butter it becomes milk again. Feels so simple and sad.


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 11, 2018)

he is so socially awkward that he enters a selective mutism state, not physically being able to talk at some times.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

He’s clumsy and doesn’t realise his own strength so frequently breaks stuff.  He’s also very greedy when it comes to sweet foods.  If there’s any desserts around he’ll be there.


----------



## pupsicle-c (Feb 11, 2018)

✧・They have a really annoying laugh, & their constant optimism can be pretty grating on the nerves. They switch interests really fast, so it's hard to keep them focused on anything for an extended period of time. & they're picky when it comes to food.・✧


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> That looks amazing, who's the artist?


Endivinity AKA Silverbirch


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 12, 2018)

he behaves weirdly compared to most, and is constantly alert and overhinking, so he tends to be anxious and paranoid easily

also hes a nasty hermaphrodite whom nobody loves


----------



## Soltan (Feb 20, 2018)

He's fat, clumsy, and naive. 
So he's always breaking things and falling for scams/plots that most people would see through.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 20, 2018)

Unlike the sona above, she's not really clumsy/naive as much as she's just plain dumb. She has a heart of gold, tries to do all the right things, and can kick ass when it needs to be kicked, but her talents are hindered by terminal stupidity.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 22, 2018)

my fursona is a fat lazy fuck, who eats a lot, plays video game for long periods of time and likes to jerk off to _fat gay porn_. he would've gotten rid of his virginity but he has severe social anxiety.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh, where do I even start??

Oh wait, he's me, essentially, so he's perfect. :V

He's clueless when it comes to romance but tries anyway. A girl could be giving off clear signs that she is interested and he'd still somehow end up missing the signals.
He's bad at handling women, but often ends up creating a lot of friends along the way regardless.
He loves food perhaps a little too much. 
He is rather lazy, and if it can be postponed, he postpones it.
Loves sleeping. A lot. 
+++


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 22, 2018)

She way too unpredictable, encentric, goofy with a really dark sense of humor. That puts people of most of the time.


----------



## Puggles (Feb 22, 2018)

has a santa hat addiction


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

mine is as far as i know the most evil fursona ive ever come across hes a canable and killer and former gang member world eater.     and pysospath (killed hes only and best friend on a whim) 

very bad chicken!


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

He's not really there all the time cause he has adhd, he's apathetic as hell, stubborn and rushes to danger for fun. He tends to make a mess and not clean it up.


----------



## Yvvki (Feb 26, 2018)

She's fat, lazy, likes to procrastinate, has weird times where she doesn't speak to anyone for weeks... 
She likes people but at the same time she gets overwhelmed by them.
Get's easily lost, even with a map.
Very dependant on others.... Depressed easily, but tries to hide it.
Has a lot of past baggage. 

Needs to be liked by others...


----------



## Laugh Kita (Mar 1, 2018)

She can sometimes be overzealous and excitable. Her sense of humor can be considered pretty crass, mean or in poor taste. She also has a semi addictive personality and has to work hard to not go overboard with the pleasures in life including but not limited to; drinking, games, winning etc.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 4, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> A bit like a knight templar. Gets angry a lot, cares way too much about the little things.
> Loves to think about what he'll do to the "bad guys" of any hypothetical situation where he's at an unfair disadvantage, only to occam's razor most of his options in practicality. Also, talks in TV tropes lingo sometimes.
> Obsessed with uniqueness, only to commit "larceny of concept." As he would say, "being original is hard. Taking the old and Doing the Original with them is easy."



Other flaws / updated flaws.
Thinks he can do everything on his own. Applies his morals and logic to everything. Overthinks things. Can't stop thinking.
Doesn't sleep too well / insomniac. Says he doesn't know where your cupcakes went when he knows exactly where they went. Lazy, dislikes hard work.
Can be too determined once he is involved with something, stubborn, never stops, Even when stuck and can't get anywhere. Sometimes tries force when thinking actually about the puzzle would take a shorter amount of time.
That's it for now till I think of more.


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

He's got a number of issues like anyone does, but his main is that he doesn't speak his mind. He's always thinking about the bigger picture and is pretty intelligent. Has lots of opinions but he always figures nobody wants to hear what he has to say, or he's scared of driving people away. Often he'll just say what people want to hear, he'll say the culturally correct thing.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 7, 2018)

Sunburst is generally a cheerful dude, but he has some insecurities. After some failing friendships in his life, Sunburst is convinced he is annoying and a nuisance to everyone and struggles to keep friends because of it. It isn't true, but he thinks it is.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess the main thing is that he has no way of dealing with his problems that doesn't involve blowing them up, running away or dabbling with the dark forces of the otherworld.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm pretty much like a 4 year old so some could classify me as moody especially if I didn't get much sleep cos I'm just gonna be upset all the time unless given cuddles and A LOT of attention and fun/play time of some kind.. but that also means I don't hold onto the negative stuff for longer than 5 seconds (I'm not even over exaggerating here ) if I can get out of the bad situation and also I love having fun so I turn into a goofball if my friends (now that I have some xD) help me forget about dysphoria for a lil while by distracting my lil brain xD so there's a good side to "the bad" side of me too ig ^^ plus I'm a peacock so obviously I'm purrfect (someone please shoot me for them puns)


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Kinda of a b**ch,awkward,Nirvana looks pissed all the time, unless she is smiling, laughing,or crying.


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 25, 2018)

Camila thinks that she is the last of her species due to never meeting other axolotls.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 25, 2018)

Albino Axolotl said:


> Camila thinks that she is the last of her species due to never having other axolotls.


Awwwww. Poor thing!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 25, 2018)

The only time he isn't (IMO) ugly is when he's hiding behind his one of shapeshifted forms. He's not even technically a fursona, but depending on what animal or collection of animals he's using in his disguises he functions as one.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 26, 2018)

The way I'm currently writing Benny in my book.

-He's spoiled. Everything was handed to him in life, so he has a hard time coping with the idea of having to work for stuff.
-Basic Minded. Not stupid, but he only has a basic understanding of things, including English.
-Super Weak. No muscle structure in his body at all.
-Stinky. He IS a sewer rat, after all.
-Size disadvantage. With quadrupedal anatomy, no musculature, stubby fingers without oposable thumbs and not even a big fat belly to protect him from punches, being ten foot long from nose to rear makes surviving in a fight complicated.

...I kind of rewrote him since my first post here.


----------



## Whollyhowl (Mar 26, 2018)

My Fursona is legit just me but in Hyena form. 
So we can be a bit of a bully at times, and very stubborn once our mind is made up about something.
Can be an annoying know it all depending on the topic and situation. 
We have issues expressing our emotions a lot. Thinking way more with our head than with our heart which more often than not makes us come off as a prick or uncaring. 
e.g. someone does something hurtful and we figure "meh, I'll just cut them out of my life and move on. Why explain? It'll just cause more trouble than it's worth".
Also a workaholic in the most unhealthiest of ways. Ambition comes before everything. Everything. 
(we sound like an asshole but I swear we are also soft and not terrible to be around haha)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 26, 2018)

Sabra is a sarcastic know-it-all
Samuel is wayyyyy too codependant


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 26, 2018)

well since he is me, he basically has all the problems I've got!
-slightly paranoid
-anxiety
-likes eating a little too much
-complex minded (the polar opposite of basic minded), he stumbles over the simple stuff. (A part of being such a nerd I guess)
-bad short term memory
-can be pretty lazy (that's not such a bad thing when it comes to things like math though, I'll find new simpler ways to work out a problem!) 
-not much self confidence  (we sound like shity nerds don't we XD)

we should have a tread about everything positive about our fursonas~


----------



## asaiki (Mar 26, 2018)

My fursona is me so...
- judgy
- quickly annoyed
- retaliates on every small thing that's bad
- i have no idea what's bad about me.

So there's that. Lol. ✌︎('ω'✌︎ )


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 26, 2018)

I guess Mimi tends to overlook herself. She always wants to help other people but fails to look after herself.
In elementary she was actually forgotten by her own teacher when they went on a field trip. They only realized she wasn't there when they arrived.
It might be a good thing to help others but in the long run it starts taking negative effect

edit: Yes, my fursona is me. 
Yes, this actually happened to me.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 26, 2018)

she's an ass.
and technically evil. technically.​


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 26, 2018)

breathtaking anger issues


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 26, 2018)

Neither one of them has a good, in-depth backstory. Matt the Terrier sort of has a backstory, but it's not on paper so to speak. Elkhart, my zebra-pegasus, doesn't have a backstory and doesn't even have any stories about him. He just sort of exists in which ever universe I want him to exist in (if flyingscotsman447220 gets around to releasing "The Overland Crew", this could change).

Matt the Terrier is just a simple recolor of Tail Terrier from "Krypto the Superdog", and while his character is more thought out, and the Superdog community is so small that I can get away with it and get away with giving Tail Terrier a brother (something that's frowned upon in most communities, having your sona be a sibling with a cannon character), his design isn't very creative. He's literally just Tail Terrier, except two-tone blue and with a scar on his nose.

Both of them are literally just me as animals. They have all the personality traits that I do, and have all the advantages and flaws that I have. Matt the Terrier is slightly different from me in that he puts others first more often, and as a result, he's a bit more caring and compassionate than I am. That's not to say that I'm not, but in my mind, Matt the Terrier's personality represents everything I have ever wanted to be and some things that I want to be. And they are good things to be.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 2, 2018)

Heehee! In a way, the negative is the funnest part. I get so focused on making my devious devices that I'm totally clueless about all the havoc I'm creating and all the enemies I'm making. Example follows...

Sherri:  "How long were all those traps there and why would you do that!? You're insane!"
Dak: "Funny, that's the third time this week someone's said that. I'm starting to sense a pattern here..."


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

She’s irritable and a bit needy


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Mine is likely to shoot you if you're on the wrong side of the law and doesn't really care about anyone.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 10, 2018)

He's overdramatic, impulsive, and has no emotional control.
He's miserable and full of hate.
He's ugly and offputting in his mannerisms.
He is technically mix sexed.
He has a very high sex drive. YES, THIS IS A BAD THING.
He is violent, disturbed, sadistic and possessive.
He has no real talents.
He is average height.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Don't got one.


----------



## Diretooth (Aug 10, 2018)

The closest thing I have to a 'Sona, to the point where I might just keep him around should the 5E campaign end or he dies, is my Kobold Warlock, Keeta.
He's temperamental and quick to anger, he dislikes references to his height, though will weather them for the sake of group unity/peace. At least, until he snaps. He's arrogant and thinks he can do pretty much anything, which time and again he repeatedly learns is not the case. In spite of being one of the few Kobolds who is brave/foolish/arrogant enough to say no to a dragon, he will easily change his mind if he is threatened with physical violence. His favorite tactic when he thinks he's being insulted is to use Prestidigitation to make the air smell like a particularly smelly bucket of excrement. (No indoor plumbing in Kobold burrows.)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Negatives of my sona

-Can tend to overwork themselves, and feel like they aren’t helping enough
-Anxiety
-Can tend to hide feelings from loved ones because they don’t want to overburden them
-Inconsistent


----------



## David Drake (Aug 11, 2018)

He's me, so...personal sharing time!

1. Paradoxically high and low self esteem (I like who I am but I assume everyone else will hate me)

2. I match the tone of the room, so if someone is nasty at me it can be difficult for me not to accidentally escalate (this is naturally a little easier in a written setting where I can hide initial reactions and think carefully about how I respond, but I can still slip)

3. Easily flustered

4. Picky (and not very healthy) eater

5. Life physically and mentally exhausts me, and I have a mild hedonistic streak, so I need myself a lot of downtime and can come off as lazy because of it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 11, 2018)

Since my last post here, which was half a year ago, I have developed my fursona more and my previous statement is no longer valid. I said "He's too passive, almost completely apathy." That is no longer the case, however, here are a few negative things about him:

-He cannot trust anyone and always thinks they have an ulterior motive;
-When he gets into something he likes, he becomes completely obsessed with it and can easily block off people who consider him their friend;
-He hates smokers, drunkards and people who take drugs with a passion and deems it a good enough reason to never talk to a person again if they open up about doing said things;
-Enjoys stealing too much;
-He can't sleep with other people in one room. Never seems to be able to relax in such cases.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

quite few
-Self hatred
-often crosses limits
-regret
-distrusful
-has got 2 sides, one almost angelic one and another is pure devil
-has got a deathwish but lord has other plans for him
-Manipulative


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 11, 2018)

Nexus has trust issues. Ever since he left the military, he never let his guard down around people. Everywhere he went, we would always bring a gun or some sort of weapon with him, whether it was shopping, meeting friends, or just taking a walk. He sees everyone except his friends as a potential threat, which causes him to be less social than the average person. It takes time and patience to earn his trust.

Because of this he is more of an introvert in public. He will only talk recreationally when he feels comfortable around people. Despite this, Nexus loves children, and never sees them as harmful or of ill intentions, so he will happily spend a moment with them to get to know them.

His overall problem is that he was designed to protect himself at all costs, and ensure his survival, but this comes at the cost of trust and the desire to socialize, which is necessary if he wants to thrive in the major city he lives in.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

Picks his nose too...


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 11, 2018)

Like a Grey-Bearded (thanks Warhammer) he doesn't stop to talk about "old days" when everything was better than now
And, he's really bad in seducing


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2018)

Lazy, clumsy, clueless, random, absent-minded... sometimes way too laconic, other times too paradoxically loud with difficult words mixed with laconism. Weirdo. Nonsense.  dunno


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

Well Mr.Mentlegen has some negative things 
1.He usually is invisible, so it’s hard to figure out where he is 
2.He smoks a lot (as you can see )
3.He always brings a butterfly knife with him.
4.If he sees someone is might be a spy,he will catch that guy and question him 
5.He likes to backstab enemies because he thinks it’s the best way to avoid their blood dirties his suit


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 14, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> Well Mr.Mentlegen has some negative things
> 1.He usually is invisible, so it’s hard to figure out where he is
> 2.He smoks a lot (as you can see )
> 3.He always brings a butterfly knife with him.
> ...


But sir! These are all positive things!


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> But sir! These are all positive things!


Well 
He always hysteria when he feels very stressful .
Uhmm...
I think I should put more details on him.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

- He has depression
- He drinks too much
- He smokes
- He has low income
- He feels guilt for his sexual orientation
- He's tired very often


----------



## grunesdragon (Aug 18, 2018)

Constantly feels displaced and disconnected. Doesn't know how to act around people or what role to play. Tries to be this cool witch mom, but being depressed and anxious just gets in the way. Worries all the time about how others see her.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

personality
-----
not one to back down from a fight that sound like a true do or die hero but there are times when he really should know better and learn to walk away to fight another day.
he also has a rather dominant personality. he wants things his way. thought he's actually a rather capable leader and doesn't really exploit his position of power his control freak nature is still very off-putting.
he's over-protective of his friends and family but at the same time he treats those he knows well badly because he knows he can get away with it.
he's prone to jealousy. he doesn't like other people having something he doesn't have or being more respected than himself.
he doesn't lower his intensity when he really should. not that he can't be caring but that he doesn't really think being nice is that important until he realizes he's made a mistake.
he's believably nice and friendly to his enemies until he gets what he wants which means when his real personality comes out after he's been professing quite the opposite behavior to those that don't understand him well this can make him seem untrustworthy.
he strikes at the weakpoints as if he has no sense of dignity or common decency.
can't understand abstract concepts which is a big problem when it comes to using human technology.
slow-moving. not able to act on instinct.
frequent lawbreaker and is disturbingly okay with slavery.
dislikes snakes and flies with a passion and has a distaste for felines and canines.
really likes spiders which can creep others out.

physical traits
-----
can't handle hot temperatures at all.
prone to catching fire and stop, drop and roll only fans the flames.
can catch diseases from humans and human food that humans are immune to.
has problems carrying things.
being small means he's easy to toss or punt.
no ability to control his trajectory mid-flight.
needs to eat phosphorous supplements due to inability to use natural sources when people are present. naturally would eat bird poop.
lactose intolerant.
craves salt and salty food.
can get head stuck in holes.
poor distance vision which makes them vulnerable to gunfire and unable to shoot straight.
easily blinded by explosions and neon lights. 360 degree vision means he can't look away.
has directional hearing so can only hear what he's focusing on.
his footsteps are loud on solid floors.
abnormally vulnerable nether regions.
can't bite things unless they are small or flat enough to fit inside his mouth.
cannot tear things off with his teeth.
hi roommate Soubi's ability to respawn Sam, knocks Soubi out for around an hour and after that requires Soubi to restock on nutrition before he can do it again.
Sam can't exactly carry Soubi's unconscious body around by himself either.
though mostly bulletproof a person that knows Sammu's trick can easily make a clear shot.
his head is a key target for gunmen. it's not bulletproof to armor piercing rounds and key spots like his eyes and ears aren't even bulletproof to regular bullets.
he's too short to reach a person's head unless he uses a pole.
has no head hair other than fur.
his grasping toes aren't as useful you'd imagine, especially considering his digitigrade legs.
his ability to breathe underwater doesn't work forever and doesn't work at all in certain cases.

learned skills
-----
no real practical combat ability so is fairly unable to deal damage to others.
his paralyzing skills require physical touch with his hands and he's not a martial artist so can't get close enough to use it most often.
though his Unclefting Ability enables him to put people back together it's hardly ideal and never works completely if it works at all.
his respawning quirk relies on a large quantity of people to be present, one of which he would have to had physically touched prior to the event.
his polehammer gives him reach but he's unable to use his paralyzing skills through it.
his Feed Powers don't even extend his reach by a whole foot.
his ability to draw water to himself only works when he's already fairly close to it.
he can draw water to himself but can't channel it so it only has the usefulness of splashing himself with water.


----------



## Rant (Aug 21, 2018)

That nobody will draw my derpy dragon or do it right.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 21, 2018)

I've been told my fursona is generic and dull, but in my eyes, the more simpler a character is, the easier it is for someone to draw it, or even make a suit for it haha! Also, people think my fursona is a fox, when she's a wolf. I was told that the reason for this is because of the patterns and the lack of fluff on her neck and stuff like that, but I just made her more human like than animal like (and her patterns kinda do look like a fox's patterns, like the black ear tips, white snout, etc whatever)
But I don't plan on changing her at all. She's already set in stone and she's my baby!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 21, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> I've been told my fursona is generic and dull, but in my eyes, the more simpler a character is, the easier it is for someone to draw it, or even make a suit for it haha! Also, people think my fursona is a fox, when she's a wolf. I was told that the reason for this is because of the patterns and the lack of fluff on her neck and stuff like that, but I just made her more human like than animal like (and her patterns kinda do look like a fox's patterns, like the black ear tips, white snout, etc whatever)
> But I don't plan on changing her at all. She's already set in stone and she's my baby!


hehe just drew her

My hummbirb, Cloud, is Albino, which is a great way to get bullied in school and in public places. So, Cloud is shy and hates himself. I guess a positive is that he could dye his feathers in any kind of way and it would work because he had a blank slate. But being albino is pretty bad :/


----------



## Rayd (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, besides _literally being a serial killer,_ let's see...

- He was an awkward loner as a child...Too awkward for bullies to bother with.
- He has many psychological issues from his traumatic experiences following being kidnapped and tortured by a cult for months.
- He only really became a serial killer because he had no other choice and was backed into a corner, having to force himself to murder his own beloved mother as his first real victim, forever hiding from authorities since.
- He eventually succumbed to said psychological issues and began enjoying murdering with no real intention out of bloodlust.
- He has always longed for love, which got him into this whole mess to begin with, and now likely will never achieve it.
- He is really difficult to reason with, and hardly cares for morality.
- Every now and then, he remembers how much of an innocent child he used to be, and remembers that this all started by murdering his mother, spiraling into a contemplative depressive crisis.
- He feels like he cannot trust anybody, and always works alone, staying out of sight until striking yet another victim.
- He is very sentimental and nostalgic for his life before all of this.
- Occasionally, shades of his past self echo through his mind, telling him how much of a monster he's become, causing him self-hatred.


----------



## MicahTheFox (Aug 22, 2018)

Micah tends to give really good advice and is great at analysing the situation, problem is he can’t put things into action to save himself.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 23, 2018)

Aprilycan said:


> Well, besides _literally being a serial killer,_ let's see...
> 
> - He was an awkward loner as a child...Too awkward for bullies to bother with.
> - He has many psychological issues from his traumatic experiences following being kidnapped and tortured by a cult for months.
> ...



what the..?
okay, there's a little too many similarities here for this not to be a coincidence.
ever read an episodic novel posted in blog format called Albion?
in particular, an episode posted some time around Christmas either last year or the one before that?
'cause that was me that wrote that. just saying.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 23, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> what the..?
> okay, there's a little too many similarities here for this not to be a coincidence.
> ever read an episodic novel posted in blog format called Albion?
> in particular, an episode posted some time around Christmas either last year or the one before that?
> 'cause that was me that wrote that. just saying.


Nope! Is it really that similar?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Aprilycan said:


> Nope! Is it really that similar?



It's my character Parasite's backstory


----------



## Simo (Aug 24, 2018)

MicahTheFox said:


> Micah tends to give really good advice and is great at analysing the situation, problem is he can’t put things into action to save himself.



Odd i was just pondering how I also have a similar problem. Often it seems easier to be able to help others while one's own problems seem more intractable.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> It's my character Parasite's backstory


Interesting. I'd be curious to read the story, if it's still up somewhere. I'm pretty curious just how similar the characters are.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

I have literally put no effort into her design at all.  I’ve essentially been pretty loose with my desires for her looks and usually offer artists a wide degree of artistic freedom.  Essentially my sona came together from several different artists, each providing a piece of themselves


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Aprilycan said:


> Interesting. I'd be curious to read the story, if it's still up somewhere. I'm pretty curious just how similar the characters are.



aw crap. he wants to see it.
i write an episode every day and each is like a short story.
it's a year and almost another away. that's gonna be a pain to find.

if only i knew exactly when i posted it.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> aw crap. he wants to see it.
> i write an episode every day and each is like a short story.
> it's a year and almost another away. that's gonna be a pain to find.
> 
> if only i knew exactly when i posted it.


If you're too busy to find it, that's fine, don't feel rushed, though!


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Aprilycan said:


> If you're too busy to find it, that's fine, don't feel rushed, though!



the stupid thing is that i haven't got much on my plate right now but for some reason i'm really run down.
i dunno. i tend to fair better when there's actually MORE to do.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 30, 2018)

Caracal females go into cycle every two weeks.  A human female is about every 28 days.  So, double periods.  That's a big negative.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 9, 2018)

He's not very friendly, he's more likely to put a hole in your head than to open up it you... But once you actually get to know him, you'll find he's only aggressive because he feels he can't trust anyone after watching his dad get gunned down


----------



## Caaz (Sep 13, 2018)

He hates taking showers.
He hates company.
He hates taking showers.
He's kinky, pervert.
He hates taking showers.
Enjoys tagging traffic signals and bus stops.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2018)

Though enticing, his ass can be a deadly weapon.
Coffee, chocolate and tea give him a bad reaction.
He drinks too much and goes on angry rants.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 13, 2018)

- Huge pushover
- Will blame himself for something going wrong even if it obviously wasn't his fault in the slightest
- Has a real hard time saying no to people
- Bottles up emotions instead of talking about them despite knowing it's healthier
- Depressed, socially anxious, prone to overload if things get too loud/he has more than a certain number of things on his to-do list
- Honestly just a huge mess in general


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 14, 2018)

My sona is terrible at pulling all dayers let alone allnighters. Rest is for the weak and my little mouse is about as weak as they come. Still has a kind heart and tries to make up for it there.


----------

